# Got 'er



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Well I was waiting for Christmas break to move some sets I have to a hot area for cats and coyote, and an occasional fox too. I got 8 sets puts out with 2 being cat sets. Picked up my first cat today after only 2 days! I put out another set where I cut some fresh track and will be out again the 26th hopefully pinchin another one. I'll post up if anything happens...

Pic:


----------

